# plant id please.



## king oz (Jun 27, 2007)

I ordered so many plants last week im not sure what everything is heres a pic


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=150&category=genus&spec=Hyptis

It's _Hyptis sp_. (I'll nail down the species soon). It has been going around as "Hemigraphis traian", but that name is evidently bogus, not to mention that it's not a _Hemigraphis_ at all. It's really in the mint family.


----------



## king oz (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks!


----------

